# My small but ever growing MAC collection! - Pic Heavy



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

My MAC collection - I'm still expecting a few items in the mail so it's growing as we speak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*Picture One:*
Brushes: 188, 225
SE Brushes: 239, 219, 266, 316 - I cannot wait to get the full size brushes!
Fix +






*Picture Two:*
Row 1 L-R: Black Tied, Carbon, Suspicion
Row 2 L-R: Print
Row 3 L-R: Omega, Shroom, Gesso






*Picture Three:*
Row 1 L-R: Bang on Blue, Freshwater, Moonflower, Moon's Reflection, Romping
Row 2 L-R: Big T, Humid
Row 3 L-R: Wondergrass






*Picture Four:* Eye shadows that still need to be depotted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L-R: Whistle, Playful, Fab & Flashy, Going Bananas, Springtime Skipper, Moth Brown






*Picture Five:*
Ruby Woo, Barbie Loves Mac Sweet & Single 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Picture Six:* 
Algorithm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Wondershine






*Picture Seven:* 
L-R: Select Sheer Pressed Powder in NC25, Bronzing Powder in Golden, MSF in Gold Spill, MSF in Northern Light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Picture Eight:*
Powder Blush in Emote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* Picture Nine:*
Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 in NC20 - I love the way it looks when I apply it but I think it has factored into my recent breakout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Picture Ten:*
L-R: Fluidline in Blacktrack, Paint in Bare Canvas






*Picture Eleven:*
L-R: Naked, Vanilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Silver Fog






*Picture Twelve:*
Brush Cleanser

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## kswiss22 (Sep 2, 2007)

thats a pretty good collection! <3


----------



## Hilly (Sep 2, 2007)

youve got quite a nice eyeshadow collection!!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 2, 2007)

This is a great collection- you have so many looks in those lovely little pots!!!
And it looks so clean and new ...ohhh I guess i rule in chaos LOL


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 2, 2007)

I saw you have gesso, so many people don't appreciate it- do you like it? 
i loooove it so much i think it's my sixth one or fifth?...


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_I saw you have gesso, so many people don't appreciate it- do you like it? 
i loooove it so much i think it's my sixth one or fifth?..._

 
I love it! People really don't like it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty new to MAC but Gesso seems like the perfectly perfect white! It goes on flawlessly and it looks amazing - well, on me anyway, haha!


----------



## nunu (Sep 3, 2007)

i love ur collection!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 3, 2007)

i like your collection!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 4, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## kumral (Sep 4, 2007)

very nice collection!! i'm interested in Emote!! how do you use it?for contouring or blush?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 4, 2007)

Very good choices!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kumral* 

 
_very nice collection!! i'm interested in Emote!! how do you use it?for contouring or blush?_

 
Thank you! Yeah I love emote, it's build-able so it's perfect for contouring - which is how I primarily use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although you could easily use it as a blush if you like, I would just apply it lighter on your cheeks. Though I personally prefer to have peachy/pink cheeks, I think it all depends on your skin tone.


----------

